# Neue Grafikkarte für M57RU



## littledevil85ds (9. Februar 2010)

*Neue Grafikkarte für M57RU*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Ich verwende ein Nexoc Osiris E 705 III Notebook (Baugleich mit M57RU)
mit einer Grafikkarte 8800MGTX mit 512MB Ram.
Ich möchte diese gerne durch eine 9800M GTX oder GTX 280M austauschen.

Ist dies möglich und wenn ja wo bekomme ich diese  Grafikkarte Grafikchip gekauft ?


----------



## Pixelplanet (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für M57RU*

wird mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht möglich sein weil der Chip  vermutlich verlötet ist

dazu kommt das du für den preis einer gtx280m nen neues Notebook kaufen könntest

edit:

hab mich gerade mal schlau gemacht ne GTX 280M kostet ca. 500€


----------



## littledevil85ds (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für M57RU*

Verlötet ist er schonmal nicht ... Habe den Grafikchip schon draussen gehabt.
Es handelt sich um eine MXM 3 Schnittstelle. Leider sind die Grafikchips wohl nicht separat erhältlich  sondern nur in Verbindung mit einem neuen Notebook. Von Ebay möchte ich lieber die Finger lassen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für M57RU*

Separate Grafikchips findest du in der tat nur ganz selten, weil eben trotz mxm-Standard jedes Notebook eben doch anders ist und dann so viele Kleinigkeiten dazukommen (Kühlung is da da geringste Problem), dass es nut selten überhaupt möglich ist - daher sind die karten dann vergleichsweise auch sehr teuer, und wenn überhaupt, dann findet man fats immer nur Karten, so dass man ner schlechten auf ne "mittlere" aufrüsten könnte bei Notebook-Modellen, die es schon vom hersteller "damals" mit Low- und Mittelklasse-karte zu kaufen gab. zB eine 160m, die ca. so stark ist wie Deine jetzige, kostet zB um die 250€...

Wenn Du dann siehst, für was Dein Notebook bei ebay weggehen kann: Nexoc Osiris E705III Extreme T9300 Highend bei eBay.de: (endet 05.02.10 20:48:01 MEZ)  oder sogar Nexoc Osiris E705 III Gamer Notebook!Neuwertig! bei eBay.de: (endet 31.01.10 20:59:18 MEZ)  dann wäre ein Ver- und Neukauf die bessere Wahl...


----------

